# Serious AR question



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

A really serious question here before you flame I do own and use guns almost daily 7 months a year. I might even carry the other 5.

Question why do you want an AR? 

Don't give me flip answers and don't incriminate yourself NSA is watching beyond a doubt.

If I were target shooting I like the most accurate I can get. MOA works just fine for me. 

If I am sport hunting I want a 1 shot kill.

I am seriously trying to find out the motivation.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't have one. I shoot for the reasons you shoot. The target shooters at the gun range complain about the AR shooters. Whether they do it or not they get blamed for shooting their targets, then shooting the target holders beyond use.

I relayed this to an "old" shooter who actively shoots the shotgun games and sells big quantities of reloading components to shotgun shooters. I never thought he would be "an AR shooter." I mentioned the complaints and he said, "Yeah, but if you went with me and shot one you'd come away with a smile on your face!"

So I guess the short answer is it puts a smile on their face.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I am not looking for one, but I used to have several when I was shooting in high power rifle competitions. With an AR you could compete both in the service and the match rifle classes. In addition, very few things are more fun to plink with or shoot groundhogs from long distances.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Down here (SW Georgia) wild hogs are a terrible problem and cause a great deal of economic damage to crops. Quite a few people in this area own ARs to try to cut down on hog numbers. Since hogs tend to roam in herds a weapon that can fire a number of rounds quickly is needed.


----------



## RetrieverNation (Jul 15, 2012)

Because someone says you can't or wants to prevent you from having. May also be a nice profit in it someday. Kind of like all these corporations moving their dividend dates to this year to avoid next years tax rates. Being told I cant or taking more of my money are great motivators to go on the offensive!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

When it comes to home defense, there is not a better weapon! Especially, if you have to deal with multiple intruders. I was living in Los Angeles during the Rodney King riots. I remember seeing the merchants on their roofs standing there with their AR's. It was enough to discourge the looters from sacking their stores and harming them and their families. None of us know what the future has in store for us and some of us would rather go down fighting than slaughtered like sheep. If we ever give up the Right to defend ourselves, we will have truely lost our Freedom and will be nothing more than mere slaves to the government. History has many examples of governments disarming their citizens and the results were not pretty.


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

I trained with the AR during military enlistment 86-96 and enjoy target shooting with it. I also LOVE to shoot groundhogs with it when I am out west.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

This is actually my choice for accuracy.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M40_rifle


The AR's May wee ll be accurate enough,, but the pure fact they are mostly shot by folks who purchase factory ammo,, with brass factory sized small,, so the rounds will cycle throughthe action quickly with NO malfunctions..
This makes for fast shooting,, and acurATE enough grouping..

You can take a Remintong 700 action in what ever caliber you like,, and make a few enhancements to bolt face ,,lugs ect,, and have the same base as the Military sniper rifle I posted above.

You then, Handload for that specific rifle. You develope a load that is extreamly accurate. You do this by fire forming your brass cases,, and then only neck sizing the case that has had its neck turned and been perfectly formed or sized for your specific rifle..

You top that with premium specific bullets for your intended use,,, then customise the powder charge and bullet seating depth so the bullet doesnt have to "Jump" to get to the rifeling,,, and you will end up with a rifle that will consistently touch holes at over 100 yrds..
Can EASILY hit smaller targets at 500 meters..

This is the precision rifle i want..

My Home protection under close quarters,, I prefere a 3" 12 guage shotgun loaded with 41 pellets of #4 buck (.24 cailber)

Both these guns can be had inexpensivly,,, Easily obtained,, and serve you well... Neither one is considered an assult rifle,,


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I own a carbon 15 in 22 cal. It is a phenomenal shooting gun. Great for plinking and for just a little money I can add to it and have another gun for half the price.


----------



## Didley (Jul 6, 2012)

Why? Because they're phenomenal home defense weapons. A lot of people like shotguns, but the shot can penetrate dry wall fairly well due to the shots total mass. The 5.56/.223 is notoriously poor at penetrating drywall, thus saf for others in the home.

They're fun to shoot. Personally, I greatly enjoy bolt action rifles but I did have a top tier AR and it was great. Great for accepting optics and lights (which are great for home defense).

1 shot kill is all about bullet placement... Unless you're using a cannon. You can drop an animal with a .22 lr if you place it correctly. Plus there have been great improvements in bullet development. 

There are several reason to own one and 0 valid reason not to. It's not everyone's cup of tea, but saying that other shouldn't have something because you don't "get it" is childish. 

I had a sport bike that went over 200 mph... I never did or wanted to, but it could have.


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

When I'm just going to wander around my farm, particularly when it's not hunting season, I usually carry one for varmint hunting. This could be hogs, raccoons, bobcats, opossums, armadillos, coyotes, or some snakes. The guns are light weight, accurate, low recoil, shoot a small bullet, and can rapid fire as needed. They're truly ideal for my needs.
I manage for quail and most of the varmints listed above can do a lot of damage to nesting birds.


----------



## Skip C (Feb 8, 2003)

I belong to a gun club and shoot a lot. I do not care to own an AR and do not like to be near them on the line. Reason is I am about 3/4 deaf and even with a very good set of muffs over turned off hearing the muzzle blast bothers me. Only thing I have found worse was a .338 with a muzzle break. Accuracy wise the cheap one seem to pray and spray. The good ones have seen sub minute of angle out two hundred yards. For those that like them buy as many as you can because they might be going away soon. Franco I do not agree with you on home defense. A short barreled shotgun, extended ammo tube, red dot or laser loaded with #4 buck I think trumps an AR. Especially if you have several.

Skip Campbell


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

Why do the police seem to think they need them?


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Hogs and other varmints, there fun and home protection.

Because you can regards,


----------



## Didley (Jul 6, 2012)

Don't forget the right to bear arms is a check on the government. Not much of a check when we the people are armed with bolt action rifles and pump shotguns.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Didley said:


> Don't forget the right to bear arms is a check on the government. Not much of a check when we the people are armed with bolt action rifles and pump shotguns.


Seriously????

C-mon!!!











Waco Texas
The Greatest Armies and Warriors of the WORLD have tried ...
Your Ar??? 

A better bet,, Would be to Remind the People who took the Oath to Obey the constitution to remember their pledge..
The "oath Keepers" have an interesting website..

States to refuse federal Laws to Oppresive legislation..
Your VOTE more powerful.

Reminders to your congress goon,, they will loose their cushy job if they dont obey the second ammendment..

Demonstrations in the streets!!!


Gooser


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

They are fun to shoot.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

As has been pointed out a hundred times..

You AR is nothing more than a semi automatic rifle..

Gooser


----------



## Didley (Jul 6, 2012)

MooseGooser said:


> Seriously????
> 
> C-mon!!!
> 
> ...



Well fine, but was the original purpose of the 2nd amendment.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Didley said:


> Well fine, but was the original purpose of the 2nd amendment.



Very True,,,, But lets be real about this..

Hopefully,, like in other countries that we have recently witnessed serious overthrow.. The Armies of the Dictaor in charge refused to fight their own families and citizenry..

The armies maintained some level of control and civility..

Our service personel have taken an oath to uphold the constitution. I do not believe (maybe naivie) that sons would turn their weapons on Family members and friends.
Destroy what they took an Oath to protect..
I have the utmost respect for our military.. They put their lives on the line everyday to protect our way of life,, and our supreme rules..
My Waco analogy was a poor one,, because of the difference in circumstance,, But it did show the force that COULD be applied. an indvidual, or a group of individuals with .223 ARs wouldnt stand a chance..
As in most all theses events,,, the culprits decide on suiced when confronted.

If I were one of these lefties,, I would be worried about WHO the U.S. army, Navy, and Marines would decide to fight!. If they continued to circumvent the constitution.. JMHDAO

I am Very Pro Gun!!! You want an AR,, I will stand with you and defend your right to own one..

In times of strife,,, It will be My decision as to how I defend myself..

I am more concerned about anarchy and thugs, despots of society taking adavntage of Strife, and trying to steal whats mine...

Gooser


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

"I am more concerned about anarchy and thugs, despots of society taking adavntage of Strife, and trying to steal whats mine..."



This is why law abiding citizens should should own "defense type" of weapons. IMHO


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Rnd said:


> "I am more concerned about anarchy and thugs, despots of society taking adavntage of Strife, and trying to steal whats mine..."
> 
> 
> 
> This is why law abiding citizens should should own "defense type" of weapons. IMHO


I agree whole-hartedly


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Gooser I think you are right on, and to answer the OP post, this is all that is necessary why I want or don't want and AR. "A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free state, *the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed*." the court's have repeadly upheald this view.

If the anti gun rights people want to change the 2nd ammendment to the constitution, there are means to do so. Quit beating around the bush and pass an amendment to the constitution if you think you can. If not, shut up about it.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

And I also feel.. that Our representatives that dont follow the oath they have taken,, should be Impeached..

Deliberatly Circumventing the second ammendment of the constitution,, In My opinion,, is an Impeachable offence. 

I mean The fact that we as a society considered impeachment for our president having sex,, then Lying under *OATH*...... wellll......


Gooser


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> And I also feel.. that Our representatives that dont follow the oath they have taken,, should be Impeached..
> 
> Deliberatly Circumventing the second ammendment of the constitution,, In My opinion,, is an Impeachable offence.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. I'ts not rocket science either. I don't understand why many others don't get this.


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

MooseGooser said:


> And I also feel.. that Our representatives that dont follow the oath they have taken,, should be Impeached..
> 
> Deliberatly Circumventing the second ammendment of the constitution,, In My opinion,, is an Impeachable offence.
> 
> ...


Wellll . . . . .

Actually, WE DID IMPEACH the president for lying under oath. The Senate just didn't remove him from office for his perjury (the spineless slugs!).

I wouldn't expect the courts to uphold our 2nd ammendment rights either. Thanks to Chief Justice Roberts we're going to have to bend over and take Obama care whether it is constitutional (yeah right!) or not!

I see no restrictions listed in the 2nd ammendment to the types of arms a citizen may own. Anything less is an infringement on our rights. Time to quit taking the crap the left is selling. 

Swack


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

I have one of those evil black guns and a number of others most common Joe's don't have. Mine is a NFA controlled item's because of a shot barrel, i.e. like a 7.5" barrel. I also have a suppressors for it, and a combo laser sight and tactical flashlight installed in the foregrip. It is a home defense gun. I also have a full auto pistol submachine gun (MAC-10/45) registered with the ATF under title II of the NFA. Why, becuase the second ammendment say's I can. For those of you who do not know, Civilians can, and do own machine guns legally provided they were built prior to May 86 when Regan signed the Gun Control Act which banned Machine Gun's manufactured after that date except for LEO's and the Military. Pre ban MG's (those made prior May 86) such as mine are quite valuable today and are still transferable. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

I dont own one and dont feel the need to own one. It's just a rifle BFD. I see nothing special in one. Home defense? Give me a 12 ga any day. Just looking at the size of the hole in the end of the barrel is enough to scare me. A fully automatic machine gun, now that would be fun but they have already banned them and I want one.
Problem with the government is they always look in the wrong place to try and fix things. I dont get it. Are they stupid? Blame a stupid non functioning piece of steel because some lunitic crazy sob kills someone. Reform health care by making people that can afford it pay more so those same crazy lunitic sob's that cant or wont go out and work can have it. Then there is the economy. Lets fix that by penalizing the guy that has gone out and made someting of himself and been successful by raising his taxes again so those same worthless sob's dont have to go out and earn their keep.
My dad never earned more than $800 a month in his life, owned a house new cars raised 4 kids and we never were hurting for anything. We always had food on the table new bikes to ride and toys to play with. But now compared to then everything cost 100 times more. Why? Go to the ER and they put you in a bed for one night just for observation, I hate to think what that would cost you to sleep in their bed for the night. Probably a couple grand. Oh wait they gave you 2 asprins that will be another $100.
The way I see it the whole problem with everything is people and the abuse of everything we can get our hands on. Again they look everywhere but where the problem is to try and fix things, No wonder nothing gets done.


----------



## Didley (Jul 6, 2012)

Steve Shaver said:


> I dont own one and dont feel the need to own one. It's just a rifle BFD. I see nothing special in one. Home defense? Give me a 12 ga any day. Just looking at the size of the hole in the end of the barrel is enough to scare me. A fully automatic machine gun, now that would be fun but they have already banned them and I want one.
> Problem with the government is they always look in the wrong place to try and fix things. I dont get it. Are they stupid? Blame a stupid non functioning piece of steel because some lunitic crazy sob kills someone. Reform health care by making people that can afford it pay more so those same crazy lunitic sob's that cant or wont go out and work can have it. Then there is the economy. Lets fix that by penalizing the guy that has gone out and made someting of himself and been successful by raising his taxes again so those same worthless sob's dont have to go out and earn their keep.
> My dad never earned more than $800 a month in his life, owned a house new cars raised 4 kids and we never were hurting for anything. We always had food on the table new bikes to ride and toys to play with. But now compared to then everything cost 100 times more. Why? Go to the ER and they put you in a bed for one night just for observation, I hate to think what that would cost you to sleep in their bed for the night. Probably a couple grand. Oh wait they gave you 2 asprins that will be another $100.
> The way I see it the whole problem with everything is people and the abuse of everything we can get our hands on. Again they look everywhere but where the problem is to try and fix things, No wonder nothing gets done.


 Machine guns are not banned in all states, but they are expensive and the process is time-consuming in the states that allow them. I'm not familiar with the law in Utah.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

I own one. I shoot it every once in a while. It is fun to shoot. It IS NOT MY CHOICE FOR HOME DEFENSE. I have a Mossberg M590A1 12 ga. for home defense.

Lonster


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Steve Shaver said:


> I dont own one and dont feel the need to own one. It's just a rifle BFD. I see nothing special in one. Home defense? Give me a 12 ga any day. Just looking at the size of the hole in the end of the barrel is enough to scare me. A fully automatic machine gun, now that would be fun but they have already banned them and I want one.
> Problem with the government is they always look in the wrong place to try and fix things. I dont get it. Are they stupid? Blame a stupid non functioning piece of steel because some lunitic crazy sob kills someone.



First, the criteria for someone owning one should not be need. This is the question i hear all the time "But why do you NEED one of (fill in the blank)." I don't have to justify need.

As to your second point, they do look to the wrong place to fix things. Intentionally I believe. If and when this "assault weapon" ban goes through, it will do NO good. BUT, there will be a longer list of items that Americans can no longer own. Then there WILL be another tragedy. And it will start all over again. The cry for more "common sense" gun laws. The process repeats over and over again until the 2nd amendment no longer exists. They don't want to solve the problem. They want to disarm the people. One tragedy at a time. Incrementalism as Road Kill calls it.


----------



## Garo20 (Jul 4, 2012)

Why do the police seem to think they need them?

Really ? Dont you remember a little incident at a bank in Los Angeles where the police were outgunned by a couple of scumbags in body armor with full auto assault rifles. The firepower the people you pay to protect your citizens has to at least be equal to what the scum they are protecting you from has access to.


----------



## Jared White (Jan 25, 2008)

why do we NEED anything? why do we NEED 4x4 trucks? why do we NEED 4 black labs? its not about what we NEED, if you want it and have the money for it then do what you want


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

John Daniels said:


> Gooser, The AR-15/AR-10 is not a assault rifle. Maybe I read your post wrong and you are aware of this but it seems like alot of people ( especially the media) dont want to seperate assault rifle from assault weapon.


Huh? What does the "AR" in "AR-15" stand for? "ArmaLite?" I thought "assault rifle?" Whatever the case........

The media doesn't know the difference between automatic and semi-auto, or they deliberately lie, take your pick.

I would suggest in the future instead of differentiating between "assault rifle" and "assault weapon" you differentiate between "auto" and "semi-auto." It makes more sense.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

John Daniels said:


> Gooser, The AR-15/AR-10 is not a assault rifle. Maybe I read your post wrong and you are aware of this but it seems like alot of people ( especially the media) dont want to seperate assault rifle from assault weapon.


I might be wrong,, but most states,, and the last assault weapon ban, defined an assult weapon as any centerfire semi automatic weapon
with a detachable magazine that holds more than 10 (I believe) rounds 
They refereed to it as an assualt weapon ban,, becasuse it includes handguns (Pistols) in the definition..


A semi-automatic centerfire rifle with a detachable magazine that hols more than 10 rounds would be labled an Assualt Rifle..


Some jurisdictions go so far as specifying the Magazins of ALL guns whether they are detacable or tubular as illegal under the ban if they can hold more than 10 rounds from the factory,, or be easily modified to do so.. This can vary sometimes City to city,, county to county, in each specific case..

My Browning .22 auto rifle is considered illegal in some jurisdiction here because the magazine (Tubular) allows the gun to have 11 rounds loaded
into it..


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

MooseGooser said:


> I might be wrong,, but most states,, and the last assault weapon ban, defined an assult weapon as any centerfire semi automatic weapon
> with a detachable magazine that holds more than 10 (I believe) rounds
> They refereed to it as an assualt weapon ban,, becasuse it includes handguns (Pistols) in the definition..
> 
> ...



Seems like I read that the fed statute had a 20 round limit last time.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I must correct myself.

I left out the required data to define an assualt rifle..

It has to include 2 features from a list of cosmetics that were listed in the first assault weapons ban..

It included what I said above,, but it also required the gun to have 2 of the cosmetic features from the list. 
2 of the most common are a Pistol Grip,, and a telescoping stock..
It didnt matter if the gun had the capabilty to "burst fire or not,, only definition was center fire semi-automatic.

If you get into the debate of pre-ban,, and Post ban ect. The stock COULD be required to be pinned in place,not allowing it to telescope..

supposedly,Under the newly proposed Fienstien bill,, the gun will only need to meet one of the requirements, (Pistol grip stock)
It also I guess,, list specific manufactur.. (Bushmaster)

It is much the same as the highly restrictive California law..


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

John 

I agree with you,, But I wouldnt want to stroll in front of a Judge with that attitude..

If your AR15 is a center fire semi automatic rifle,,, has a large capacity magazine (10, 20 rounds which ever it will be) pistol grip, and telescoping stock,,, 
I believe it is called an assault rifle... You can call it weapon if you like.... ............. Define "Is"
I think a federal Judge would claim Semantics.


Fienstein is prepared to tighten up the past ban to include manufacture specific names (bushmaster) and require only One cosmetic option, to the base definition.
Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Here is californias law..

http://oag.ca.gov/sites/all/files/pdfs/firearms/forms/awguide.pdf

Note table of contents specifically addresses AR rifles and thier varios configuations.(Page 55)
They even address caliber (includes .22)


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I wonder how far Mr Danials will get explaining to a California Judge that in his (mr danials) opinion his AR15 isnt an assult rifle because it doesnt have the "Burst" option.



Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I dont think I would want to be sportin a pistol grip shotgun to hunt anything in California.!!

If Miss Fienstien gets her way,,, The FEDERAL law may be similar...


Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

So,, again we see a state that has highly restrictive, very specific gun control laws...

We have a U.S. Constitution that gives us the RIGHT to keep and bear arms.

other people have taken their respective states gun laws to the supreme court,, and some of those laws have been found to be unconstitutional,, and again,,,, Thaink of the number of people, and the timeframe those folks lived under and obeyed and unconstitutional law..

The second ammendment stands as wriitten...

There has been No ammendments to it..

There has only been oppressive STATE laws unconstitutionall forced on us...

And the reasons those laws get passed,, is our societys majority that voted those state reps in office.....

We really have a HUGE fight on our hands if you are Pro gun..

I think if you are a fence sitter,, Ya gotta grow up and hatch,, if Ya want to keep you gun..

If you have the attitude,, They can take the "assult" rifle away,, wont affect me.....

Well,, Ya better wake up,, and realise that eventually they want Your airsoft gun too..


Gooser


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

John Daniels said:


> AR is for Armalite.


Absolutely correct. Armalite developed the weapon and sold the rights to Colt in the late 1950's.

Most people erronously think "hint news media lead them to believe" it means assault rifle.

This "assault" garbage, fabricated and used by media sensationalists, is crazy. I can Assault someone with any weapon I choose. The key here is the I choose part.

I'm I more guilty or less guilty if I assualt you with an AR 15, a hammer, a nife, a baseball bat, my fists, a sword, a shotgun, or a pistol?


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

MooseGooser said:


> The second ammendment stands as wriitten...
> 
> There has been No ammendments to it..


Unfortunately there are those that would love and are actively trying to put an eraser to the last words of the second ammendment which states _*"and shall not be infringed"

*_I just dont understand why folks cannot get that. Pretty unambigous to me. But thats just me.


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

freezeland said:


> Unfortunately there are those that would love and are actively trying to put an eraser to the last words of the second ammendment which states _*"and shall not be infringed"
> 
> *_I just dont understand why folks cannot get that. Pretty unambigous to me. But thats just me.


I think they understand it. I think they are lying to the American People...they full well understand it. That's why they want it gone.


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

As expected from the past here, this thread went awry and beyond the original questions of why would you want. No matter because I got some real answers early in the thread which I was digging for. The rest is just rehash of old info for me. 

I do however continue to support your desire to have any weapon you desire as long as you use it for legal endeavors. 

Thank you all.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Mr Danials

Good luck with your play on words..

The examples of the laws that have been posted doesnt support you..
or your opinion... The california law specifically addresses the AR with certain options illegal.
Either weapon or Rifle
Nice try though,, Let me know if it works.. I sincerly hope it does...


I think it all Hoohey!!:
I am convinced... someday, I will be considered a felon because of guns I own,, that will be deemed an Illegal weapon, rifle,,Pistole" or bludgening club. by incremental unconstitutional legislation..

Many peoples Utopia doesnt include Guns..
We better get use to it..... I really dont think any of us will do a damn thing about it..

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

jacduck said:


> As expected from the past here, this thread went awry and beyond the original questions of why would you want. No matter because I got some real answers early in the thread which I was digging for. The rest is just rehash of old info for me.
> 
> I do however continue to support your desire to have any weapon you desire as long as you use it for legal endeavors.
> 
> Thank you all.


Jackduck//

You start a thread,, and 54 posts later, you finally show up to add your two cents,, and you Complain someone has hyjacked it????? 

Where the Hayll Ya been,,, Boy???

Why do YOU want an AR??????

I will answere your question as far as my situation goes.. 
All of a sudden I want one cause they is gonna be Illegal ,, prolly before the end of the year!!

Hows that!

Yawnnnnnn!!! What a boring answer!!!


Gooser


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

1st I am not complaining, simply observing the norm of internet communication. rereading my post it did sound like a complaint but not intended. Should have put one of those things that indicate a chuckle behind it but I don't know how.

I personally have no need for an expensive shooting device, I have a wife who hunts and likes to make loud noises repeatedly so my ammo budget is always in the red.

I had my time shooting rifles that shoot many times in the Army way back in the early 60s. I am one of the 7% who served in the military to make sure the 100% could speak and bear arms freely and now I am distraught at the direction our country is going. This change is not what I intended.

Gotta go, need to set decoys and trying getting supper.


----------



## COgoosehunter24 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have my AR for many reasons. One I bought it when I first got into law enforcement to start training with early because SWAT is what I wanted to do and I wanted to be on the SWAT team ASAP. Nxt was I started doin the local 3gun competitions which are a blast. They also are so damn fun to shoot them little varmints with off the deck on a nice day while you watch the wildlife. Oh not to forget that if somebody comes into my hous un-invited it'll definitely keep my family safe


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

FinnLandR said:


> The first post (51) is the same language as the Federal law that was repealed by sunset clause in 2004. Connecticut simply adopted it into their law.
> 
> The second post (56) is a direct quote from the Code of Federal Regulations. "Assault rifle" is never defined by the Federal Government. "Automatic rifle" is, however.



The United States Defense Department’s Defense Intelligence Agency book _Small Arms Identification and Operation Guide_ says:

, “assault rifles” are “short, compact, selective-fire weapons that fire a cartridge intermediate in power between submachine gun and rifle cartridges.”

Defense Intelligence Agency, Small Arms Identification and Operation Guide - Eurasian Communist Countries 105 (Washington: Government Printing Office, 1988).


Not sure if that applies to what you are referring to, but I found that with aquick google search.


----------



## 1morex (Aug 10, 2010)

I own one in 6.8 for deer hunting as well as predator hunting. I also own bolt guns and semi auto guns. The first time I picked it up I was in awe over the ergonomics of the gun, it is by far the most comfortable rifle I have carried hunting and has TONS of aftermarket support I can customize the entire gun. It will also shoot 1/2" groups at 100 yards with my hand loads. The media leads everyone too believe these guns are evil, well I ask what makes them so evil??? If people did the research for themselves rather than rely on what the media tells them they would see that you can buy 10 round magazines for at least 4 of the semi automatic riflemakers as well as tactical stocks and accessories albeit expensive. So now tell me if the AR is banned will all semi automatic rifles be banned, and then will they look too take shotguns as well???


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

the Second Amendment is to allow the citizenry of this country to protect themselves against a tyrannical government. It is not about my hunting rifles and shotguns ...It was written because of the Revolutionary War having been fought by the authors. It is second only to free speech , because that was also something denied by the Queen .The founders of this great nation knew , forever , to protect the right to be able to speak freely and arm themselves to have a truly free society. They lived under a government that did not allow basic freedoms....It is a fool who thinks the right to free speech will remain intact once the Second Amendment is hacked apart ..And if you think the government is your friend , I have some oceanfront property in South Dakota I want to sell you...................


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Nice post John!


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

jacduck said:


> A really serious question here before you flame I do own and use guns almost daily 7 months a year. I might even carry the other 5.
> 
> Question why do you want an AR?
> 
> ...



It's not about want. It's called a Bill of Rights, not a Bill of Wants or Needs. 

There are many rights and freedoms afforded to me by the Constitution that I don't need or want but that's not the issue.


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

I am among the strongest of supporters of the 2nd amendment. Hell all of them! 

The question is not about rights it is about desire. All I asked was "why do you want an AR?" Personal reasons are what I was looking for. There is nothing hidden in my agenda just a straight forward question. I know a few tricks about self defense and would definitely stand up against a government that over steps. Always looking for more information is my agenda....


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

I own many because they shoot so darn well, and have quick follow up shots if needed. In a dog town you can spot your own hit or miss and reaquire another rat without lifting or moving your head to chamber another round.
Ever had multiple coyotes come to a call? 
Pretty hard to get a second or third with a bolt gun.


----------



## Gunner's Dad (Jul 18, 2012)

Want an Ar? Easy they are fun to shoot. I do not deer hunt with my AR. I do not use it for home defense. I use it for fun, and for some varmint hunting (which is fun). The AR and my old Mini 14 are basically the same thing. No one ever tried to throw a hissy fit about my mini 14, because it looked like a deer rifle. You go and put a pistol grip on something and people freak out. 

I also like to shoot my AR because it is what all my buddies shoot. (most ex military) When we all have the same ammo it makes it easier to play, because if i forget my ammo, or run out or they got a balistic tip, or tracer round, it is all interchangeable. Just like we all shoot 12 gauges, same difference.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

MooseGooser said:


> Seriously????
> 
> C-mon!!!
> 
> ...


yes we are far out armed by he government. All the more reason to have them. The founding fathers intended for the people to keep and bear arms equal to any government foreign or domestic. I am sure they never in visioned the arms the world would have today, but really it is no matter, they intended for us to have arms equal to governments foreign or domestic. 
While it is true we are way out armed by the government it does not mean we should succumb to have more of our arms taken away. Using that logic we don't need guns for anything, the super markets are stocked with far more than you find in your local woods, so why do you need a gun to hunt? We need to be allowed to have any weapon we can. I am sure that folks in many nations around the world would disagree with you that a military style weapon can be and is used daily against governments that have become tyrannical.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

jacduck said:


> I am among the strongest of supporters of the 2nd amendment. Hell all of them!
> 
> The question is not about rights it is about desire. All I asked was "why do you want an AR?" Personal reasons are what I was looking for. There is nothing hidden in my agenda just a straight forward question. I know a few tricks about self defense and would definitely stand up against a government that over steps. Always looking for more information is my agenda....


Because we are over run with hogs. My mini 14 works wonders as does any of my AR's. 

More importantly I live in an area that is prone to hurricanes. Civil unrest often follows natural disasters. I have spent weeks without power meaning little or no gas stations or grocery stores as well. Hungry and unprepared people do things you would not normally see. It is very hard to defend against a GROUP looters with a pistol, shotgun, or bolt action. I have never had it come to that but you only have to look at NOLA to see that it can happen. I do not trust our government, not in the sense that they will take over but I could see a financial collapse and civil unrest. I hope to never see something like that but you never know. I have been boating for 47 years and have never been forced into the water but I always have life jackets and an EPRB on board just in case. I hope to never need my live jackets or AR's but I am sure glad I have them if I do.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

As I sat here and typed these responses I hear on the local news of a home invasion that involved three suspects. I don't know how good a shot you are in a situation where your live is on the line, but taking on three people, I am more comfortably with 30 rounds in my AR's than I am with a handful in a position or shotgun.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

http://www.barefootsworld.net/switzrld.html

This is why


----------

